
Wall St. bling soon to hurt VC profits? - mxh
http://www.slate.com/id/2168650/nav/tap3/
======
mxh
The 2nd-to-last paragraph is what caught my attention ... _if_ the legislation
discussed passed, and _if_ it were extended to other private partnerships,
that seems like it would eat into the mgmt. fees of most VCs.

And that would seem likely to reduce the number of VC firms, at least. (Less
profit = less motivation to enter the business.) It's very speculative, but
interesting.

